# What Wood to use for Turkey?  Time?



## sescoyote (Nov 23, 2009)

I am gearing up for this weekends Turkey Smoke. I have 2 13 pound Turkeys, one for smoking and one for deep frying (I am trying to please everyone!). I plan on using Hickory and Pecan for the smoked one but after thinking about it, if I am only keeping the bird on the smoker for 3-4 hours until the temp gets to 165 degrees, shouldn't I use a wood with a more pronounced smokey taste like Mesquite? What are your thoughts?

If I have a 13 pound bird, what should my smoker temp be set at for a 3.5-4 hour smoke?

Regards!


----------



## ldrus (Nov 23, 2009)

i am using Hickory and cherry with my bird and go breast side down


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 23, 2009)

I like to use just cherry, for 2 reasons:
1.) Poultry will take in smoke easily and you can over smoke them really quick.  Cherry, like most of the fruit trees apply a light smoke.
2.) The cherry will give you a nice deep red color on the bird's skin.

Can't help you on the time, too many variables.  Just cook it to 155 in the deepest muscle.  Then pull and tent until it caries up to and slightly over 160.


----------



## sescoyote (Nov 23, 2009)

I live in the southwest so cherry wood isn't as available as some of the other woods, although I would like to try that some day on smaller sized poultry like chicken or game hens.    I think I will start off with mesquite or hickory for the 1st hour and then go with the milder pecan for the next couple of hours with a splash of mesquite mixed in.


----------



## torkey (Nov 23, 2009)

Im gonna be experimenting this week too lol...I think im going to try a mix of pecan and apple


----------



## bbqhead (Nov 23, 2009)

hickory or pecan, both good choices. temps MUST be 165* in the breast,175* in the thigh to be in the safe zone. good luck!


----------



## luvdatritip (Nov 23, 2009)

From what I've heard and read, red oak & your choice of fruitwood are good choices, if they're available in your area.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

Red or white oak work really well.  Apple as well.  I would be concerned about using Mesquite as it is a really strong flavor.


----------



## sescoyote (Nov 23, 2009)

I have Hickory, Mesquite and Pecan so I can use a combination of either those 3.   Would an hour of mesquite be too much?   I've always had good results with mesquite, just don't over do it.   If I left the turkey on for 4 hours and had nothing but mesquite in there, then yes I would agree with you that it will have a strong smokey taste.   If I use mesquite for only an hour I don't think it will be as strong.  I guess the only way to find out is to dive in!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

I've gotten tons of great information from everyone here which has provided me a good jumping point, but in the end it is always the doing where I learn the most, from my mistakes, failures, and triumphs.  

If I was doing the smoke with those 3 woods, I would go heavier on the Pecan, lighter on the Hickory and Mesquite.  Just MHO.

Good luck with it and come back with Qview and results


----------



## fire it up (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the combination of pecan with a touch of hickory, it smells wonderful while burning.
Personally I stay away from mesquite but both mesquite and hickory are very heavy flavors and pecan is very light so use caution with the heavier woods.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Nov 23, 2009)

Are you following me Fire?  3rd post you've responded to right after me


----------



## evo 9 guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I did a Turkey as a test run a couple of weekends ago and all I used was Apple wood for flavor and coals for heat. Came out really good. Used a honey glaze on the skin and then about halfway through the cook started injecting the honey glaze in the bird as well. Came out extrodinary. Hands down the best Turkey I have even eaten.


----------



## treegje (Nov 23, 2009)

I smoke my turkey with oak or hickory


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well the first thing is what woods do you have availble to you. I like to use apple and I do use apple but I have alot about 15-18 at my fingertips. If I could give you the wood I would use apple with alittle hickory thrown in. So theres my pennies.


----------



## alx (Nov 23, 2009)

3/4 pecan and 1/4 red oak for me...........


----------



## okie joe (Nov 23, 2009)

Of what you have pecan......is my go to wood here,,,,,I have a lot of cured pecan.....apple and cherry is very nice on cluck.....hickory on Moo and pecan or apple on pork but just my two coppers.....Have mesquite  but I use a few splits or some chunks,,,,little goes a long way for wife...and she was from West Central Texas...lol


----------



## glasshog (Nov 23, 2009)

Coyote, you and I must think alike. 2 birds for me, too. Trying to keep the family happy. Smoked some fatties for the AR vs MS State game last weekend. Everything turned out just right. The fatties were good, too. LOL. 
I have one potential problem with the birds my wife picked up at the store. They are pre-injected, or soaked, or something with an 8% solution. Does anyone know if that will make my brined bird too salty. I was going to use a brine recipe that includes a gallon of water to 1 cup of kosher salt. If the bird is already semi-brined, should I cut the salt in half? Any help would be greatly appreciated. This will be my first smoked turkey, and I don't want to screw it up. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## beerthirty (Nov 24, 2009)

Glass hog, I too had this question and the answer for already injected birds is to cut back on the salt.  It's best to use kosher salt, not table salt, and the bird I brined and smoked for my trial run turned out great.  Not too salty.  Got that info. from these threads.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 24, 2009)

Personal choice is hickory, I like a heavier smoke.  The customers birds get apple er maple round here.


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd cut that salt back to a 1/2 cup a kosher an brine away.


----------



## thebattman (Nov 24, 2009)

If you can't find cherry, look for some apple.  It too tends to be a lighter taste.

The bird will probably get PLENTY of smoke - I'm not a huge mesquite fan anyway, and thus don't even get near the smoker with it.  I would stick with fruit woods and let the bird smoke with that the full time.

Cherry, Apple, Pear, Persimmon, Peach, Plum, etc.  Most fruit woods will work pretty well.


----------



## meateater (Nov 24, 2009)

Using all apple this year myself. Just wish I had chunks instead of chips. Oh well.


----------

